# How long do we leave dummy egg in box?



## JuniorsMom (May 2, 2006)

We finally adopted a mate for Junior in December. She came from the humane society and is also a white king. She laid her first egg and we removed it and put in a dummy egg. She did not lay another egg for another two weeks. We also removed that egg and the humane society had told us to remove it and put it in the freezer and then give it back to the birds. She is no longer interested in this egg. How long do you leave the dummy egg or egg that can no longer produce a chick? We do not want to have any babies. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Juniorsmom, 

Congratulations on getting another king companion for Junior 

If you do not plan on allowing the pair to raise any babies then you must continue to swap real eggs for dummies as each real egg is laid.

Pigeons will sit on their eggs for 3-4 weeks (depending) and then will abandon them to start over again. You should allow them to brood them for the entire duration because it prevents the female from producing eggs too often. This can lead to problems with hens and calcium deficiencies. 

Speaking of calcium, make sure your birds (hen in particular) has access to an oyster shell grit, or you provide her with calcium supplements in water or capsule form.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

JuniorsMom said:


> How long do you leave the dummy egg or egg that can no longer produce a chick? We do not want to have any babies. Thanks for your help.


Congratulations on the pairing and eggs.  

You would leave the dummy eggs in the nest until the couple lose interest and no longer brood on the dummy eggs.

This is very important as Brad has mentioned, so it is equally important to try to keep your pair on the dummy eggs as long as possible.

Give them every comfort of a real nest box, including a nice nest bowl before she lays, and some privacy, anything to keep them stress free and not feel insecure about their surroundings.

It is important to remember that, even though we know the eggs aren't real, they are REAL to the couple, and their every need should be met. Just like with real eggs (you wouldn't want them to stop brooding them) maintain the nest properly.


----------



## JuniorsMom (May 2, 2006)

Thank you for such a quick response. We will remove the egg today. We do have grit with oyster shells for them and my husband gives them vitamins but I'm not sure what is in them. I also noticed from reading past postings and in books that they usually lay two eggs within about 48 hours. Each time she has laid an egg she has only laid one. Is this ok? Thanks again for your help!
Elisabeth


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

JuniorsMom said:


> Thank you for such a quick response. We will remove the egg today. We do have grit with oyster shells for them and my husband gives them vitamins but I'm not sure what is in them. *I also noticed from reading past postings and in books that they usually lay two eggs within about 48 hours. Each time she has laid an egg she has only laid one. Is this ok?* Thanks again for your help!
> Elisabeth


Hi Elisabeth, 

Yes, this is ok. Some hens only lay one egg per time or half of the times. Kings are a "utility" breed and this tends to happen more with these types of pigeons than others.


----------

